# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам пчелосемьи

## Мадам Мари

Продам сильные пчелосемьи(40-50 семей) на 8-9-10 рамок.В Балтском районе Одесской области.
 Цена договорная 
контактная информация 
 0993470820

----------


## sashboy

> Продам сильные пчелосемьи(40-50 семей) на 8-9-10 рамок.В Балтском районе Одесской области.
>  Цена договорная 
> контактная информация 
>  0993470820


 Цена? И когда планируете начать продавать!

----------


## KARABAS666

а это на улье  самая большая пчела?)))))))))

----------


## Мадам Мари

Продам пчелосемьи  в Балтском районе Одесской области. о стоимости Договоримся!!

----------


## Сергей_12.79

День добрый, какая цена пчел и какая порода?

----------


## leonidich

а это возможно пчелодетка)

----------


## WISH1965

здравствуйте.заинтересовало ваше обявление.озвучте цену.

----------


## Мадам Мари

Цена  пчелосемьи в среднем  800 гривен (8-10 рамок ). Порода  украинская-степная в основном.

----------


## Мадам Мари

Продам!

----------


## WISH1965

здравствуйте.продажа с ульями?

----------


## Мадам Мари

Нет Только рамки с пчелами, расплодом и медом .

----------


## WISH1965

Я с ВАМИ разговаривал по поводу пчел.я реальный покупатель но цена ваша не устраивает.если пересмотрите то договоримся

----------


## Мадам Мари

Цена адекватная,даже для 8-10 рамок  несколько занижена. После подорожания доллара осталась прежней

----------


## WISH1965

мед и пчел ни разу в своей жизни не покупал за доллары))

----------


## Мадам Мари

Пчелки сильные,перезимовали хорошо.

----------


## Мадам Мари

Со светлым праздником Пасхи вас,дорогие форумчане!

----------


## genyalav9

> Со светлым праздником Пасхи вас,дорогие форумчане!


 Спасибо!!! Как там семьи?

----------


## Мадам Мари

> Спасибо!!! Как там семьи?


  Отлично!  Покупайте!

----------


## дануся_1

вы их привозите или ехать самим?

----------


## Мадам Мари

> вы их привозите или ехать самим?


  Позвоните  ,договоримся! смотря когда и сколько надо т 099-3470820

----------


## genyalav9

> Отлично!  Покупайте!


 не могу!все деньги уже потратил на племенных маток из Германии

----------


## Мадам Мари

Все еще есть возможность купить пчел

----------


## Мадам Мари

Продам пчелосемьи и пакеты. Находятся в Балтском районе.  Обращайтесь напрямую к пчеловоду . Тел. 0993470820. ЕВГЕНИЙ

----------


## автофанат

Напишите пожалуйста цену на пчелосемьи. Доставка как у вас налажена? Спасибо.

----------


## Мадам Мари

Уточнила у мужа .3 рамки расплода с меткой и рамка меда  стоят 1200 гривен. Находятся в Балтском районе ,  село Пасицелы. Доставка пока не получается.
Т .099 347 0820. ЖЕНЯ.

----------


## автофанат

Спасибо большое! Увы, далеко.

----------

